# Pianist on a truck - or am I insane?



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

Howdy,

I was having a discussion with my wife an now I must beg for information from the internets to resolve the question. 

I seem to remember a music video with a woman who plays piano on a flat bed truck that is driven through the streets of New York.  Now I thought that this was Norah Jones but I cannot remember the name of the song and iTunes, youtube, and google have given me no joy.

So do any of you (dlloyd perchance) recall such a video and can give me a link or some other reference to it?

This has been bugging me for more than a week now and I am still stuck.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 17, 2006)

Like this (?):
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060929152944AA1dwDU


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm flattered that you think I might know about such a thing, but quite aside from the fact that the thought of a poor piano being hauled along in a flat-bed truck appalls me, I also don't watch music videos. So I'm afraid I cannot help!


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks eric2006 that was the one.  I wonder what is in the Zeitgeist that would make another person ask the same question.  Dlloyd, I figured as the resident piano expert you might have known, there are only a handful of nationally popular piano+girl "bands" out there.  That was actually part of what started this whole discussion with my wife was the speculation on the popularity of the form itself.

In case you were wondering here is the video in question.

Thanks for  the help!


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks like blue-screen job to me, but it would be cool if they drove around - a good publicity stunt, too.


----------



## lurk (Oct 18, 2006)

IIRC (and I rarely do ) a good portion of it was real, that was part of the gimmick at the time.  But then I have already demonstrated my most tenuous grasp of this subject so _caveat emptor_.


----------



## Perseus (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Nicholson plays a piano on a truck in the film "Five Easy Pieces"...


----------



## Banta (Nov 10, 2006)

her name is vanessa Carlton  and the song  was A Thousand Miles


----------

